# Fresh Water Fish Not Eating Needing Advice!



## spadez (Apr 28, 2010)

So some of my fish aren't eating like they used to... Also some are getting cloudy eye. I only have 2 veterans of the tank which are the white wolf fish and delhezi bicher. These 2 aren't eating like they used to not even close! I'm very concerned as they are my veterans and favorite of the bunch. Any feed back is welcome, Thanks!

Here is a youtube link to my vid I posted...

Fresh Water Fish Not Eating Needing Advice! - YouTube


----------



## Sherry (Apr 20, 2012)

I was told to try garlic flavoured flakes. They do like it....I had a sick gourami and it did peek his interest.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

cloudy eye = water quality issue, in general. Get a test kit and see.

Do a water change. And I see you have feeders in the tank. careful when you are using feeders. I treated the feeders for at least a week before I will use them in my tanks.


----------



## spadez (Apr 28, 2010)

thank you for the advice! where can i buy these flakes?


----------



## spadez (Apr 28, 2010)

i tried a water change like a month ago... my wolf and delhezi haven't been as healthy for a while now. They eat just not nearly as much as they should. I will stop using feeders now unless they are for certain healthy. Where can i get a test kit and for how much? it test for ph lvls and what not? i dont know much about that stuff... xD I can just do some googling though haha. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

you can get a mini test kit which will includes, ph, gh, kh, anmonia, and such. There will be instruction, simple instruction to follow. King Ed sells it as well as all other LFS.


----------



## spadez (Apr 28, 2010)

alright thanks again charles... what do you think of more ornaments and such for them to have shade and hiding places?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I think you might have some water issue. Clear that first.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

spadez said:


> i tried a water change like a month ago... my wolf and delhezi haven't been as healthy for a while now. They eat just not nearly as much as they should. I will stop using feeders now unless they are for certain healthy. Where can i get a test kit and for how much? it test for ph lvls and what not? i dont know much about that stuff... xD I can just do some googling though haha. Thanks for the reply!


Your last water change was a month ago? How often and how much of a water change do you do on the tank?


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

^I spotted that too...whats your water change scedule? You definitely need to do more then once a month, especially with those fish o_0


----------



## spadez (Apr 28, 2010)

half the tank which is 125 gallons.


----------



## spadez (Apr 28, 2010)

i dont change it much actually... :O i figured changing the tank water and moving stuff around in too much would stress the fish out more! also my water is always quite clear so yeah...


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

I think the build up of nitrates and dissolved organics would be more stressful than regular water changes. Nitrates at higher levels are toxic and the way to bring Nitrates down is through water changes. As Charles mentioned, it sounds like a water quality issue.

If you're doing infrequent or no water changes, you may be changing too much of the water chemistry with a 50% water change...they call it old tank syndrome. Start small but frequent changes and build up from there, something like 10% at a time. A mini test kit that measures pH, KH, Nitrates would be a start - ammonia and Nitrite tests would make sure your bio filter is up to speed.


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

I agree with what previous posters said..water quality is important and the fact that the water is clear doesn't mean the water is fine either.
Also variety in diet is important. What do you feed them? I found that fish get really bored of eating the same thing every day and they eventually don't eat as much. I believe that most commercial food is poor in nutritional value and that's why I resort to feeding mostly fresh/frozen food (worms, mysis shrimps, cyclopeeze, krill), homemade fish food, dried salmon bits. I find that the fish are more adept at eating a variety of food once they have accustomed to eating various types of food. If they always eat the same thing, it will take some time before they begin to accept willingly new food choices. Better food = Better fish health = less chance of disease.


----------



## spadez (Apr 28, 2010)

True that! Damn... this could have gone much worse! Thanks y'all for the feedback. I figured the water was clean and my fish have been well so yea... lesson learned! 
How would i know how much ph kh etc is good for my 125 gallon tank? i will google it as well thanks.


----------



## spadez (Apr 28, 2010)

commercial food is the regular branded foods for fish? or like grocery store foods? xD I have fed my bigger carnivorous fish shrimp, squid, salmon and various other raw meats. I just stared now to try and feed them pellets and blood worms. thanks for the feedback as well!


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

25% water changes weekly will help. Temp can be reduced a little. I would put in some plants. The goldfish should be taken out of this tank (big polluters). I would add a couple air-stones for better aeration. I would suggest that you take a sample of water into your local fish store and have them check the levels for you. Buy a test kit and test water weekly until all is better. Testing water regular will help keep a happy healthy tank. Yes it is time consuming to do water changes but it is needed. That would be like us breathing the same old air all the time. A clear tank is not always a healthy tank. I bet the water is more yellow than you think it is. Use a clear cup and scoop some out and see then compare to fresh tap water quite a difference. I would target a neutral ph level for sure. Plants I would suggest are Hornwort to help with nitrates maybe some amazon sword for looks and whatever other plants you like. Hope your fish get better soon. Good luck.


----------



## spadez (Apr 28, 2010)

yea after my first water change my fish have been looking a lot better! I was thinking of getting rid of the gold fish but even tho they are feeders i didnt want to just kill em. xD thank you for the advice bud.


----------



## spadez (Apr 28, 2010)

My tank and fish are doing much better thanks y'all for all the replies.


----------



## Jonney_boy (Apr 28, 2010)

Now that the fish looks to be better.. I think we have found the cause of the problem.

You need to develop a system/schedual ot maintain the tank and keep everything clean. I might suggest something in the order of.

20% water changes once a week.
Cleaning the substrate with a python at the same time as water changes.
Cleaning 1/2 of the filters every 3-4 weeks.
Checking the water quality with a test kit ever 2-3 weeks.. or when problem arises.


Your fish will be much happier... and will looks much better.. making you happier.. making you want to spend more time with the tanks.. making the fish happier... it's a nice cycle


----------

